# ISO ideas for boiled chicken



## B'sgirl (Jan 26, 2009)

Today I boiled a whole chicken for the first time in my life. The purpose was really to make my own chicken broth and avoid a plethora of allergy issues. Now I need to know what to do with the 8 cups of boiled, shredded chicken I have. I can freeze it easily enough, but I still need to use it at some point. 

The tricky part is, it can't have any gluten in it (wheat, barley, rye, oats, speldt, semolina) and I would prefer it had no dairy in it either, although a few recipes with dairy would be okay. All my recipes for boiled chicken included casseroles with cream of chicken or mushroom soup, which we can't eat in our house. Any ideas for us?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 26, 2009)

I use shredded/chunk cooked chicken and turkey in white chili.  Really good.  I got my recipe from _Southern Living_ magazine, so you might check their website to find it.  Really, really good.

Also use cooked chicken in enchiladas and quesadillas.  I'm sure there's more I'm forgetting.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 26, 2009)

Many Mexican chicken recipes begin with boiling a chicken, then putting the sauces on...can your son eat corn tortillas? Then maybe shred the chicken, use some enchilada sauce and make enchiladas or quesadillas as Katie suggested.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 26, 2009)

You can use it instead of beef in sloppy joe mix,  You can use it in stirfry, you can use it in soups.  Just about any recipe that calls for ground beef you can adapt to chicken.  I often boil chickens to have the broth and use the shredded chicken in many recipes. I'm not at home right now so can't give you actual recipes.  I'll check out my stash and send some to you.


----------



## miniman (Jan 27, 2009)

You can make coronation chicken, which is a cold dish.
Coronation chicken - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
BBC - Food - Recipes - Coronation chicken


----------



## Chopstix (Jan 27, 2009)

You can try Chinese chicken congee/porridge:

Saute thinly julienned ginger and shallots in some oil, add a half cup of uncooked rice until toasted, add about 4 cups chicken stock and simmer for about 2 hours, stirring regularly.  Add water as needed to desired consistency.  In a separate pan, saute thinly julienned ginger and shallots again and add this to the congee. Season with salt or fish sauce.  Stir in cooked chicken meat stips and garnish with chopped scallions.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 27, 2009)

Stirfries, salads, & chilis have always been my favorites for using leftover cooked chicken.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 27, 2009)

Fried rice

Pad Thai

Also, just a note, never boil chicken or it will be rubbery and dry.  Bring to a boil then turn down until it gently simmers.


----------



## B'sgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

jennyema said:


> Fried rice
> 
> Pad Thai
> 
> Also, just a note, never boil chicken or it will be rubbery and dry.  Bring to a boil then turn down until it gently simmers.




No worries, it was actually done in a slow cooker on low heat.


----------



## JoeV (Jan 27, 2009)

Cut it up into small chunks (you can also shred it if you like that texture) and make chicken salad with it. Mayo, salt, pepper, sweet relish and celery seed. Makes great sammies with a cup-o-soup.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't about you people, but I love boiled chicken from soup. Love it. Serve it with soup, especially if soup has vegies it is a whole meal in a bowl.


----------



## Scotch (Jan 27, 2009)

This is a really great main-course dinner salad. I imagine you could substitute boiled chicken for roasted:

_*SPANISH-STYLE CHICKEN SALAD
WITH ROASTED RED PEPPER DRESSING
*_
½ cup extra-virgin olive oil
3 tablespoons sherry or balsamic vinegar (or combination)
10 ounces roasted red peppers, drained and diced medium (1⅓ cups, divided)
1 small garlic clove, minced or pressed through garlic press
salt and ground black pepper
1 small shallot, minced
3 tablespoons minced fresh parsley leaves
2 celery ribs, sliced very thin
½ cup roughly chopped pitted green olives
5 cups shredded roast chicken, room temperature
½ cup sliced almonds, toasted

1. Puree oil, vinegar, ⅔ cup roasted red peppers, garlic, ¼ teaspoon salt, and ½ teaspoon pepper in blender until smooth. Transfer to bowl.

2. Add shallot, parsley, celery, olives, and ⅔ cup red peppers to bowl; stir to combine.

3. Add chicken and toss gently to combine; let stand at room temperature 15 minutes. Adjust seasoning with salt and pepper and sprinkle with almonds. Serve immediately.


----------



## Nat2007 (Feb 2, 2009)

You can put a small onion in a pan with a spoon of oil until it gets a bit soft. Then add a big spoon of tomato paste, curry paste, juice of half a lemon and 100 ml of red wine and let it cook for 10 minutes.

Add 2 spoons of mango chutney, mix well and remove from fire. Next step is to let it cool down and mix everything with some good quality mayonnaise, about 200 ml of mayo.

To finish, cover your chicken with the dressing you just made, mixing very well. Leave it in the fridge and eat it cold.


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 2, 2009)

I actually boil a whole chicken ahead of time and shred it and pack it in a couple of seperate ziplocs and freeze it.  I do this because I use shredded chicken in a number of dishes.  

Fried Rice
Eggrolls
I make a potato, corn and chicken patties 
Chicken, Corn soup
Chicken, Coconut Soup
Enchiladas
Chicken Salad
Asian style salads
Wraps (thai style with peanut sauce, shredded chicken and veggies, with cilantro, lime and more chopped peanuts)

So in short, you can freeze it and it will stay perfectly fine.  You can use it in soup if you are not inclined to use it in other dishes.


----------



## B'sgirl (Feb 10, 2009)

I just made a really good bbq chicken casserole with it: a layer of potatoes (or hash browns), a layer of sauteed red onions, a layer of pork 'n' beans, a layer of shredded chicken, douse it all w/bbq sauce and bake. It was delish!


----------

